# Sobre Neve no Litoral Mediterraneo da França.



## Edusantt (23 Fev 2014 às 09:54)

Pesquisei muito sobre a média de dias de neve por ano em Marselha e obtive poucas e conflitantes informações.

Algumas fontes dizem que dá um dia de neve por ano em média, outras que dá um dia de neve a cada dois anos, outras um dia de neve em média a cada cinco anos.....

Todos sabemos que o litoral mediterraneo é a região menos fria da França continental, a temperatura média dos 3 meses de inverno em Marselha é de 9 graus. Num dia normal de inverno, dá 14 a maxima e 4 graus a minima, com picos de 19 e 1 negativo...isso num inverno normal...claro que historicamente a minima de lá chegou a uns 9 graus negativos....

Com 4 graus, a geada ja é possivel de ocorrer, né, dependendo da umidade.....


----------



## NunoC (5 Ago 2014 às 19:03)

Olá,

Tenho uma familiar que é emigrante na França, precisamente em Marselha e todos os anos vamos falando é há sempre 1 ou 2 dias que ele diz que está a nevar


----------



## camrov8 (5 Ago 2014 às 19:28)

Toda a França mesmo a mediterrânea tem muita influencia  continental, o que faz que seja muito influenciada pelas correntes do artico, por exemplo neva mais vezes em Roma doque em Lisboa


----------

